# Need Plant ID



## podunk (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone know what this is? All around the edge of the yard and in the woods. Central Indiana. Bees using it quite a bit. Just curious.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

The picture is kinda fuzzy, but it looks like it could be white snakeroot.


----------



## podunk (Jun 14, 2013)

Yea that's it. I googled it and was surprised to find that it is poisonous to cows, horses, etc. and will contaminate their milk and meat. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ageratina_altissima


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, that's an interesting backstory on that plant. If only the settlers had listened to the natives...

I have white snakeweed growing in a couple places on the edge of my pasture, but I don't remember ever seeing bees on it. Good to know it could be a nectar source.


----------



## podunk (Jun 14, 2013)

My bees work it this time of the year almost as much as the goldenrod that's around. It seems to last longer as the goldenrod is starting to seed now.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

White snake-root.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ageratina_altissima


----------

